# Capture NX2 won't read NEF files



## iPhoto17 (Aug 11, 2013)

I get a warning when trying to open an NEF file that says "can not load file", I go to update in the tab at the top and click "check for update" and of course another warning saying it can't connect to the server to check for an update, is there another way of obtaining the update?


----------



## iPhoto17 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nevermind, I found on it Nikon's website, I just hope that update didn't count as one of the 2 installations, I was wondering where in the program I can see what version I'm running, I don't see it properties or in the program itself...


----------



## SCraig (Aug 11, 2013)

The version shows on the splash screen when NX2 starts or you can click Help / About to display the splash screen when NX2 is up and running.

I've never had any problems with updates, or even re-installs, counting as "Installations".  I went up to version something or other (2.3.0 I think) and decided I didn't like it so I deleted everything and reinstalled from scratch with no issues.


----------



## iPhoto17 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks, I had 2.2.1 and updated straight to 2.4.3, I don't remember what version the trial was that I used, but I loved it, it's nice and simple and easy to use and does what I need to do cheaper than other post processing software (the free ones like gimp are very hard to understand how to use)


----------

